# 2D on a 3D disc ??



## randyc1 (Jul 20, 2011)

This might ba a stupid question but when watching a 3D Bluray Disc movie and you turn OFF the 3D and now see 2D is this the Same PQ as just a 2D Bluray Disc ??


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

It should be. Usually with a 2D version you're seeing just one of the 3D channels, and sending only one of those to your display from a 3D disk should give the same result as a 2D disk (this assumes you're talking about a full HD 3D disk which provides two full resolution 1020x1080 pixel channels in 3D mode). You might see some differences compared to the 3D image since your display may make some adjustments to take into account the dimmer 3D image (shutter glasses, etc.), but compared to a 2D version, you should see very little difference.


----------

